
Offscreen Canvas – Speed Up Canvas with Web Workers - markdog12
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/08/offscreen-canvas
======
markdog12
I guess one of the main gotchas with this is you can't have interactivity due
to no access to DOM events, like mouse clicks, taps?

